# Awesome Platinum Strategy



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Take only Great Balls to the Elite 4.

Srsly. JJH was right. It's an awesome strategy.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

POGEYMANZ

CATCH 'EM IF YOU CAN


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> POGEYMANZ
> 
> CATCH 'EM IF YOU CAN


I LOVE THAT SONG!

http://www.youtube.com/v/cbhbLrSQKyY

Edit: NO WHY WON'T MEH VIDEO WORK!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embedding fail.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if you took the time to look, the original uploader disabled embedding on the video.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware of that. You weren't, however.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell does that make sense, other than you trying to start a flame-war?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was obviously aware of it if he mentioned it... You were the one that wasn't originally aware of it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What?

That made no sense. If I wasn't aware of it, why would I have said anything?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he wouldn't have posted it if he was aware of it at first. And I noticed when I went to play it. I'm just doing what you guys do everyday.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't post it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you weren't such an illiterate *censored.1.2*, you'd realize I didn't post the video.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, yeah he would have and know you aren't acting like us. We use intelligence, not dumb ass remarks that make no sense, when we are being serious of course.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. John102 did. You guys started the argument.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same thing. You guys invade people's threads and troll the hell out if it until it gets locked.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what do you do? You do the exact same thing. 

owait. I also forgot attempting to get mods de-modded so you can take their place, even though you're by far one of the least competent people here for the job.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny.

I could've sworn by the way you worded it you were insinuating I posted the video. Yet now you're saying you knew I didn't.

Meh, you're a mac user, guess I can't say much for your intelligence.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except we start for a reason, not for no reason like you did.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never said anything about de-modding the mods. Where are you getting that from?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, Grawr much?


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious by what you post. Saying how the mods do nothing, trying to say Grawr is "one of us", etc.

Kinda like I say through my actions that I'm a stuck-up elitist. amirite?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the usernames mixed up, okay? I'm not perfect, you know. (But of course you think I think I am.)



And Mac _are_ better than PCs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know about the PMs between Grawr and me. It's not like that at all.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did we say you were perfect?

And keep your opinions out of this. Macs have like no gaming capabilities.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really now? Then how is it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You (used as a collective pronoun) said it.

And I'm a console gamer. Aside from gaming, Macs _are_ better. It's fact, not opinion.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's an opinion. lrntodefine

And where did I say you were perfect?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's between me and him. I do respect him. I was wrong to group him with the rest of you. I automatically associated him with the Pizza Gang, which was wrong. It was a bipolar moment. I told you, I'm not perfect.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way, you're still made multiple attempts to put guilt on the mods for problems, hoping they'd be de-modded.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts are facts.


And I didn't mean you _yourself_. I meant the group of jerks you associate with. Not all of them, but I remember at least one or two.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI- MY MAC CAN PERFORM SLIGHTLY BETTER THAN YOUR PC WITH EQUIVALENT SPECS.

Too bad that gets destroyed when you upgrade the PC and still end up spending half of what a mac costs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never hoped they got de-modded. All I've done is got into a few arguments, that's all. I do respect all of the staff here. Sometimes they just piss me off.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno. Just because you think it doesn't mean it is a fact. lol Mac Elitest Cult.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

hai guizes cun 1 j01n da w4r? 

not like this topic was going anywhere anyway


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you take into account all of the built in features and programs on Mac, they're considerably cheaper. Unless you get a very crappy PC, that is. You know, because PCs are made by many different companies, unlike Mac.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you compare Mac and Windows, you'll see that Windows is inferior in almost every aspect, aside from gaming. It's fact, just like it's a fact that Firefox is superior to IE.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno

Every built in feature is a free click away on any Windows-based PC.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different companies = more options and cheaper computers that perform at higher rates. I'd rather take a PC that costs 700 dollars then a Mac that costs 2000 dollars. Besides, you could always just dual boot it.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your getting your ass kicked by Tye

just though you should know


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in one click you can get an iSight camera, built in Bluetooth, AirPort, and all that? lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can run Windows on Mac. BOOM! Everything that Windows has that Mac doesn't is now available!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok fine, not the hardware, except Bluetooth. Seems to me that's what I'm using now to control my mouse.

Any software and all that you get on a mac, you can easily get on a Windows PC. Or something very similar.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Take only Great Balls to the Elite 4.
> 
> Srsly. JJH was right. It's an awesome strategy.


lollolololol you brought this back up haha


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

<big>http://apcmag.com/15_reasons_macs_are_still_better_than_windows.htm</big>

Now let's end this Mac vs. PC war, shall we? Back on topic: Great Balls catch Pok


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

o_o wheres the vid .. if their is one !


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND ALL THAT? NO WAY!

The cheapest Mac you can buy, the Mac mini, costs $949 and comes with a piddling 60GB hard disk, a meagre 512MB of RAM and no screen. 

Pop over to Dell, and that same $949 will buy you a Dimension E520 Vista PC with a 160GB hard disk, 1GB of RAM and a 19in flat panel display. Dell


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <big>http://apcmag.com/15_reasons_macs_are_still_better_than_windows.htm</big>
> 
> Now let's end this Mac vs. PC war, shall we? Back on topic: Great Balls catch Pok


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Huuuh .... som1 (((((((((((((((((


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Omg , are u kidding me ? Im HEEERRREEE


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Omg , are u kidding me ? Im HEEERRREEE


Hi there. I'm over here.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <big>http://apcmag.com/15_reasons_macs_are_still_better_than_windows.htm</big>
> 
> Now let's end this Mac vs. PC war, shall we? Back on topic: Great Balls catch Pok


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Finaly !! A responce


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Finaly !! A responce


It took me 6 minutes to respond... I was reading the website, then I had to make my post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyway , im going in another , dont know what ur talking about >>>>


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I borrow your rule book so I can do it right next time?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just Google "Flame War for dummies"

you can download the full version


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. Your services are no longer needed here.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac is in no way mediocre.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime but I'll stay for the lulz


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more the merrier.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said all Macs were mediocre. I'm saying that the $900 Mac was mediocre in comparison to the $800 PC. I would rather not pay over $1000 for a computer that wouldn't be too outdated within a year or two.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2009)

*grabs popcorn* This flame war's getting funny.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are your facts in that? I've yet to see a PC than can outperform a Mac. And there's something called updating, you know. And it's not like PCs don't get outdated.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> *grabs popcorn* This flame war's getting funny.


Who needs logic when you have the ego of a Mac.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There still isn


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

#1 - Mine goes to sleep in about 3 seconds, wakes up in about another 3, no problem there.
#2 - Vista boots in 30 seconds tops: Windows 7 even faster.
#3 - You can get good quality parts in any computer. Works best if you build your own.
#4 - My laptop has 2 lights on it. One for WiFi the other for Bluetooth.
#5 - I can dual-boot OS-X on my computer just as easily as a mac can dual-boot Windows.
#6 - If you're not a moron, troubleshooting's not a problem on Windows. However, a large portion of Windows users unfortunately are.
#7 - There's a lot of good freeware out there for Windows: more than mac. Some's just harder to find than others.
#8 - Even states in it that they can easily be downloaded for Windows. Odds are, when you first get a computer, you're going to be installing a few things anyway, might as well through a couple extras on.
#9 - Becuase Windows CP isn't organized. At all. >_>
#10 - When I got this laptop, the only thing it had on it was IE and a Toolbar that I immediately removed. Less crap is being put on them nowadays and are left barebones.
#11 - I have a screenshot tool as well, not that special. Image viewing app, also not special. Alt+Tab works for me. I don't need anything fancy. It's not even being added anymore, who cares. Because it's difficult to know different filetypes. >_>
#12 - My antivirus doesn't hinder my computer at all. And I've got 3 running on my computer.
#13 - How is this even a point?
#14 - I agree with this, due to lack of support for Linux.
#15 - Takes 10 seconds to create a fileshare. Not hard.


----------



## MygL (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yes.


This guy wins the thread.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Long story short: Mac is a lot more efficient and user friendly.


----------



## Princess (Apr 8, 2009)

w00p w00p flame war


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Long story short: Mac is a lot more efficient and user friendly.


No, you're just saying that because you know you lost.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Long story short: Mac is a lot more efficient and user friendly.


lol no macs r mean to me

not friendly at all


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


other way around good sir

you are full of yourself  ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter who won or lost. All that matters is that my computer is better than yours. But why does that even matter, anyway? I doesn't, I guess. SO WHY START THIS?!


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yeah everything rapes something once in a while


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You started it...


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know your computer is better then mine? You don't even know what kind of computer I have. It matters because you started it. Ask yourself, you started it.

@Horus, you are a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's how it's done JJH


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, *censored.3.0* you, *censored.1.5*.

You're one of the more annoying people on this forum, I'd have to say.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize all you're *censored.3.0*ing doing is quoting Tye and saying 'lol you get em tye'.

Shut up.


----------



## Princess (Apr 8, 2009)

*randomly jumps in*
Make Peace!
Tye you suck. End of story. Kaybai


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You realize all you're *censored.3.0*ing doing is quoting Tye and saying 'lol you get em tye'.
> 
> Shut up.



I'm the king  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Meh, you're a mac user, guess I can't say much for your intelligence.


Dragorium started it.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you weren't trying to be funny.


----------



## MygL (Apr 8, 2009)

So GreatBalls, hmm they are 500 Yens worth right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you keep getting banned and making new accounts?


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becuz I wanna.

Whatcha' gonna do about it?


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_why so serious?_


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhuh. Sure.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you are. People like you and fullofmyself.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But unfortunately they fail to see it. They think they're better than the rest of us.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did they do?

I've been watching this thread, the urge to make a new account once again to post is un-resistible.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Because we totally care about your opinions of us.

Leave it next to the pile of dog *censored.2.0*, kay?


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pushes person standing up for me*

sorry kid, but i feed on anger


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm. No. Listen to yourself. I'm over here using logic. Tye is opver here being an elitest moron. Also, I bet a lot of people would beg to differ.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gee, I wonder when this topic will be closed. Are any of the mods even online?

This topic just screams "Flame War!"


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irony.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't call me kid, k?

It's really annoying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I'm_ the elitist? LOL


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't he, you sure act like a kid.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have yet to show such post.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you act like a *censored.7.6*. Your point?


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it kicks ass

@lil kid: no


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, look at your posts. List one post in here that proves I'm the elitest.

Mr. "lol look at all these useless apps my mac can do, they make a mac 100% better lol"


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwot?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take *censored.7.6* over dumb ass any day


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


task: attempt to be funny

abort abort

error: task could not run


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that directed towards me? If it is, you have problems.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dumb ass

your also full of yourself btw


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never fail to amuse us.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying Mac is better, which is pretty much fact. I never said _I_ was better than everyone else.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> you dumb ass
> 
> your also full of yourself btw


This made my day. ♥


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guys stop fighting I found the solution to our problem. A WORKING POKEMON THEME SONG VIDEO!

http://www.youtube.com/v/Lat8GQEJlCY


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me where/how it is a fact.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol = laughing

wot? = what?

hence

haha (meaning I'm having fun) what do you mean?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have yet to show me how Macs are better is a fact. It is an opinion r-tard.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


89% of computer owners diagree.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the point


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

*Takes a seat and has some popcorn...* =3


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting to amuse me.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amuse us of your stupidity.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fun fact #2

88% never had or used a Mac including me


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... what?

Own does not equal has used.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> *Takes a seat and has some popcorn...* =3


Lol, yeah don't post, just watch....


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> *Takes a seat and has some popcorn...* =3


Mind sharing?


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUN FACT #3-Some people don't have rich parents to spoil them.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd know

you stepped in a flaming house


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hands some to Rombusracer* ★


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not likely to sit back and watch when there are spamming idiots acting stupid. (that was directed to you and fullofmyself mostly)


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun Fact #4

most people get a job to pay for it however


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with tye

Horus is a *censored.4.0* btw macs are better


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

_*Grawr*_ is coming! =O


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why we shot your legs (we know, we're not ******** like you)

bad spelling ftw


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions are opinions. You can have yours, I can have mine. Just don't go strutting them around like they are facts. Because that makes you a total douche bag, like what Tye was doing.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I'm not some little *censored.4.0* who thinks I'm all that. 

Also learn how to spell.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 

irony is kool


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true when I see horus or fullofmyself there beings sons of *****es(<--wth)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> _*Grawr*_ is coming! =O


And? He's probably gonna do what he did yesterday and just stare at the topic for 20 minutes and watch the fun, and then when it dies down a bit, he's gonna close it.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we have a winner.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can we being sons of a girl dog..?

i like the fact that if anyone talks to this 8 year old he curses


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was I being a *censored.4.0*? I was trying to tell Tye that he was wrong and that it was an opinion not a fact.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TuxedoSono  shrugs...


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus you started calling me a *censored.7.6* and *censored.2.0* like that when I beat you in super smash bros brawl and I'm the one to be an 8 year old huh?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrntoread

Then you might learn that I wasn't acting stupid. I was actually contribution to an intellectual conversation.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toad Kart 64 wonders why hollisterx2 is talking in the third person.


----------



## Rombusracer (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funny thing here is, this so called '8 year old' is acting much more mature then you.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you hax and besides that was 1 day 

you've been doing it all your life


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This.^


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't hack you just blow at brawl. One day huh? I recall we brawled about 4 times and 3 times you got ticked because I owned you. I didn't hack my wii and if I did I would've been beating everyone.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rombusracer said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the other funny thing here is your trying to act mature


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And actually succeeding horus you can try a lot but you will stay immature and im sure you've cursed at more people than me for you have a low temper


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u hack


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i was ever trying


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rombusracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, look who's talking, you've been desperately trying to act mature throughout this whole topic, but you're really just making a fool of youself.

It's funny how you think you're better then everyone else.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TuxedoSono  doesn't have a clue but TuxedoSono  thinks its really fun. TuxedoSono  can't find the correct color for Toad Kart 64's username... =o


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try then be mature and not be an annoying douche bag

Btw. Horus im done with your annoying *censored.2.0* and Im going to stop and besides I dont want this topic to get closed because of me


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toad Kart 64 notices that there aren't many color choices.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when? lol I've been making bad sarcasm

and what? never


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure if you can try not to curse in every sentence you make

but wait, that's impossible!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dude Horus you most likely curse when you lose at any game I actually have reason for cursing you being an annoying *censored.1.2* you're being a douche bag and cursing over video games?


Btw Horus im done with your annoying *censored.2.0* and Im going to stop and besides I dont want this topic to get closed because of me


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2009)

Gnome  likes this burning thread.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been calling everyone "kid" and putting down people.

Another thing about you, sometimes I can't even understand your posts because they have nothing to do with the question. You should go back to elementary school to learn how to spell!

Oh wait, you probably still are in elementary school.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus im done with your annoying *censored.2.0* and Im going to stop and besides I dont want this topic to get closed because of me


wow really? you had 3 other people ganging up on me

how disappointing


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whorus go suck a rooster.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your the only one and Indiana Jones does it

blame Firefox its correcting everything


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TuxedoSono  agrees. Although TuxedoSono  would look spiffy in this color: _*hollisterx2*_ looks so good in blue!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already is.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Dude Horus you most likely curse when you lose at any game I actually have reason for cursing you being an annoying *censored.1.2* you're being a douche bag and cursing over video games?
> 
> 
> Btw Horus im done with your annoying *censored.2.0* and Im going to stop and besides I dont want this topic to get closed because of me


Horus see thats proof you're hated try acting nice for a change I truly wanted to be cool with you but no you just have to be a *censored.4.0*


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Whorus" is copyrighted by Keko

and i will but i like them roasted


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wot


you've been cursing me with every sentence


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last week for dinner


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For real im done even some of the worst of people deserve some respect


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll talk to Keko later about that, or maybe what about Whore-face. Nah too corny.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suppose


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> last week for dinner


Mmm roasted rooster! Ooh Horus you look so prettay! Rank change!


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'll talk to Keko later about that, or maybe what about Whore-face. Nah too corny.


say hi to him for me


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys just let him be, he fails at life not our problem no point in argueing that won't solve anything but tempt him to do more so just stop and we dont want this topic to close down because of us do we?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not even gonna bother reading everything from when I was AFK. It's late, and so I leave this thread with an old meme.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> You guys just let him be, he fails at life not our problem no point in argueing that won't solve anything but tempt him to do more so just stop and we dont want this topic to close down because of us do we?


what happened to "Respect"?

this topic was destined to be closed from the start, not from me or you


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, Grawr logged off, lol he probably looked at the topic and was like "I don't wanna deal with this crap today. I'll let the flame war continue"


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

_*Grawr*_ was on and then _*Grawr*_ signed off. TuxedoSono  lol'd


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, do not deserve respect as you are acting like a child.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Wow, Grawr logged off, lol he probably looked at the topic and was like "I don't wanna deal with this crap today. I'll let the flame war continue"


considering there was like 4 other of these threads (Do you like twilight; for example)

i doubt he cares anymore


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy? Now can we stop?


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sonny, did not read his earlier post


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, and no

it gives me more happiness


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

TuxedoSono  asks... who likes _*Gir*_?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm off to bed, I'll look here in the morning. *Yawn*


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm off to bed, I'll look here in the morning. *Yawn*


Nighty night!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night
 but every1 else left so HOPEFULLY we can stop


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


despite my spam i still couldn't catch up to you 

on another note; i got a blue title, LOL'D alot, had fun, and got to flame people (or just play around with them)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2  asks... who likes _*Gir*_?


I don't liked the show Invader Zim. I watched a few episodes but hated them mostly.


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like how you got mad over being called a kid, thx for the humor :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2009)

<big><big>*By fun thread*</big></big>


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whee its just the both of us! Anywho! This died fast.

@Toad Kart 64... Gir was the best part of Invader Zim. =o Taquiiiiiiiiiiitooooooos!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big>*By fun thread*</big></big>


*Thanks GOD* Horus left the topic


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

3 users reading this topic
Members: hollisterx2, xYoh, Horus 

^^^^^ still here.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> 3 users reading this topic
> Members: hollisterx2, xYoh, Horus
> 
> ^^^^^ still here.


Please dont post Horus


----------



## MygL (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah Gir IS awesome, but more in Spanish Latin America(His voice is awesome there) one thing Nick will regret now...

And  Horus your name is BLU! You must be tired =P


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait a minute....

3 users reading this topic
Members: Toad Kart 64, hollisterx2, Horus

Oh crap, he's still here.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah Gir IS awesome, but more in Spanish Latin America(His voice is awesome there) one thing Nick will regret now...
> 
> And  Horus your name is BLU! You must be tired =P


Its mostly because he's SO random. I like random... and cute. I also like how he runs around in circles screaming.... WHEEEE!


----------



## MygL (Apr 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/17hgbPeP0CY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17hgbPeP0CY

Spanish FTW!!!


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgg I ♥ you! Thanksa yoo!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 9, 2009)

lolbump


----------



## JJH (Apr 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> lolbump


Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 9, 2009)

Loooooool , the topic is still alive 

Was the fight good yesterday ?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2009)

Why isn't this locked yet? >_>


----------



## JJH (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why isn't this locked yet? >_>


Because Grawr is "one of us" and "doesn't do anything".


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 9, 2009)

PedoL does NOT approove of this topic.


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

O: but waaaaai?


----------

